# West Virginia Beekeepers Association Spring Meeting



## Giorgio (Mar 26, 2010)

West Virginia Beekeepers Association Spring Meeting
April 9, 2011
Mercer County
near Princeton, WV

Keynote Speakers
Dr Richard Fell, Professor Emeritus in the Department of Entomology at Virginia Tech And Beekeeping specialist

Michael Palmer, Successful commercial beekeeper and queen producer from Vermont.

below is a link to the Spring meeting web site check it out for more information and Registration.

http://spring-meeting.webs.com/


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

In addition to our key speakers we will be having break away workshops on topics like 
1. Making soap with you bee hive products.
2. Processing beautiful wax 
3. Safe Pesticide use for beekeepers 
4. How beekeepers can present to schools and help the teacher
with their educational goals.

We have more workshops we will be presenting but the details are still being worked out. Check out the web site www.spring-meeting.webs.com


----------

